# Keaton Beach Updates



## Whipplejack (Mar 3, 2010)

Checking to see if anyone has updates for trout and reds in Keaton.  I will be there the weekend of the 27th so I will update afterwards.  Any updates prior would be very helpful.


----------



## Slayer (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm leaving in about 3 hours to head to Keaton...will be there for 4 days...will let ya know whats going on when I get back


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 4, 2010)

Water still too cold!


----------



## grouper throat (Mar 4, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> Water still too cold!



I bet you're right. I might go after some sheepies or amberjack this weekend out of there. 

BTW check Pat's reports for updated inshore info. http://www.onemorecast.net/


----------



## Whipplejack (Mar 5, 2010)

*Keaton*



bryant1 said:


> I bet you're right. I might go after some sheepies or amberjack this weekend out of there.
> 
> BTW check Pat's reports for updated inshore info. http://www.onemorecast.net/



Yeah, I check Pat's report every week and it always has good information.  It is always good to hear from others as well.  How far are you going out of Keaton for the sheepies and jacks


----------



## grouper throat (Mar 5, 2010)

Whipplejack said:


> Yeah, I check Pat's report every week and it always has good information.  It is always good to hear from others as well.  How far are you going out of Keaton for the sheepies and jacks



We fish for sheeps  at the Steinhatchee reef. The AJs can be found out deeper. 

I can't decide if i want to run my dogs or go fishing this weekend. If the reports aren't good for the sheepshead, I won't go. I also know of several places to murder the gags closer to shore this time of year but you can't keep them so there's no use in catching them. That's a topic I would rather get on though...


----------



## Slayer (Mar 7, 2010)

inshore at Keaton is horrible right now.....way to much fresh water and silt in the water..temps are way down 47 to 51 degrees....north east wind is brutal....tides are pretty bad right now with the first fishable high tide of the day being about around 5pm......

we were going to fish thru Sunday but left Saturday morning to come back to griffin....other friends stayed to keep trying. but their reports are that it hasnt gotten any better....they report finding a few reds in some shallow water south of keaton, but catching them is proving hard. and the trout we found on thursday have been destroyed by the hundreds of boats trying to find not only a place out of the wind but also one of the few places that has any clear water.....

2 more weeks of 60 to 70 degree days and a good south-west wind will make a big difference

Thursday
0 fish ....not a single bite...fished from Spring Warrior to the dogs-head...6ft to 1.5 feet

Friday
9 trout 19-24 inches  caught between 1:30pm to 4:30pm in 1 to 2.5 ft of water using 5" soft jerkbait in sherbert color or a walmart renagade hard jerkbait in electric chicken color...all fish caught in about an area 1/4 mile square south of keaton but north of the dog-head

Sat

Left early to come home!!!!  best part of the trip!!!!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Mar 7, 2010)

Dang Slayer, should have went a little further out and loaded up on Black Sea Bass.....


----------



## Joyner00 (Mar 7, 2010)

*Steinhatchee*

Other than the brutal wind we had a great weekend in the Hatchy....the 3 of us limited out on some nice trout but all fish were caught way up in creeks in deep holes....still to cold to push them to the flats.  If you can work the tide and ride the creeks you will do good until the water temp starts to warm. All fish were over 17+, would like it to warm up a little though!!


----------



## Shine Runner (Mar 9, 2010)

headed down this weekend and hope the catching has improved.....reports from Keaton last weekend were slow......rain this week may move them out of the creeks and back on the flats and warm temps this week should help.....I hope.....report back when return on Monday or Tuesday...........anybody think the Spanish may be within 20 miles offshore yet?  If the trout ain't biting we may need to check it out.....


----------



## Shine Runner (Mar 16, 2010)

Was @ Keaton 13th, 14th & 15th.  Didn't go out 13th, but did the other two days and should have saved the fuel.  Winds and seas were ROUGH!  Water was murky from Keaton to Rock Island.  Cleaner water towards SE.  One short trout was all that was caught on the boat.  Don't remember what the water temps were, but it is too cold for the bait still.  Pinfish trap only produced two pinfish in two days.  Did find some reds in the creeks but couldn't get them hooked up.  A friend of mine took a charter out of Steinhatchee on Monday and they got skunked too.  No reports at the Keaton Beach Marina of trout or reds for the whole weekend.  With warmer days and less rain it should be right by begining of April.  Good luck on your trip.


----------



## ddb (Mar 16, 2010)

Ouch Shine.  I was down Friday afternoon and Saturday morning.  Friday was decent for us, but they shut down for Saturday.  We had fairly good success on plugs on Friday, nothing worked on Saturday.  I guess it stayed that way for a while.


----------



## Georgia27 (Apr 3, 2010)

Went out Yesterday and Fished from 8am-6pm.  Inshore 4-6 ft water.  Went straight out to bird roost and drifted in these depths.  Fished with Calcius Brew and Candy Corn assassin shads under cajun thunders, pearl Gulp, newpenny gulp, Different plugs, and about 3 more different color shrimp.  Between 4 of us, we caught 8 trout and 2 black sea bass and alot of sun..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2010)

Good friend of mine is fishing the Finholloway area RIGHT NOW and has been bombing me with text pics, they are wearing them out, one 5lb trout.


----------



## stick-n-string (Apr 8, 2010)

Any new reports?


----------



## grouper throat (Apr 9, 2010)

We wrecked the grouper last weekend but most boats offshore didn't fare so well. I haven't heard of any inshore reports.


----------



## fishingfool71 (Apr 15, 2010)

*Keaton*

Was down there 4-9,4-10.Limited on trout & reds fri. Sat. only caught 1 red and a limit of trout to 23 inches. All was caught on spooks in 2 to 3 foot.Fished the adams beach area.


----------



## DAWG FAN (Apr 19, 2010)

*Keaton*

Fished north of Keaton Saturday. It was hit and miss and unfortunately we missed. Ended the day with a mixed bag. 2 keeper trout, 2 reds, 1 flounder, 1 spanish. Heard the trout that were caught was in 7-9' of water. We trout fished in 4-6'.


----------

